# Conjoined Air Root Cloning & Multiple Root Site Thread



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 21, 2010)

MRS and Air Root Propagation are both inter-related and conjoined topics. 

 Quite frankly, I am surprised to see little discussion of MRS, and Air Root cloning. I would like to discuss, see pictures of the supposed techniques in real life, hear anecdotal evidence... and of course, more discussion. 

*::: Air-Root Cloning PRO's :::* 

>>>No special equipment. The Mother plant *IS* your clone machine. 

>>>You don't cut the A.R.C. off until you see root action. If your going for a 3rd week of flowering Monster Crop Clone... you cut it off exactly then. 

>>>Did I mention, that you don't sever the clone from the Mother until there is a root system??? SO... if the ARC doesn't take, and simply heals up... you still have that branch. 

>>>IF your counting plants, trying to only have 6 or whatever... That Mother plant with half a dozen air root clones in progress is ONE plant, with 6 attached potential clones. Rather than 1 plant and 6 separate clones. When you put the Mother into flower, you separate a clone and put the clone into Vegetative. What to do with extra air root sites??? Bend them over, and bury them for some MRS action. 

ARC makes good sense to me. I am experimenting with peppers & tomato's right now. Once I like those results, I will try it "*for real*". 

*::::: Multiple Root Sites... MRS ::::::*

The discusion on this has been very limited, recently the "Double End Dildo Technique" .... https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/356535-double-ended-dildo-technique.html

There are other nicknames to characterize this with... MAD, MAT, QAT.... Menage A' Duece, Menage A' Trios, Menage A' Quad... *OR* RAD, RAT, RAQ.. Rhizome A' Duece, Rhizome A' Trios, Rhizome A' Quad. And obviously if you have 5 rooting sites on the same plant its a *"Sinco de Rhizo"* 

My experiment currently involves a split open lengthways "Root Riot" cube, rooting powder & paint brush, velcro plant tie, and aluminum foil. 

My technique... Lightly scrape / cut away the "bark" layer on a stem, about 1/2 inch.. Apply rooting powder/gel with paint brush, wrap root riot cub around wound, velcro the cube, wrap the whole thing in foil. 

The technique I plan to evolve to is doing TWO Air Root sites, about 1/2" apart. The one with a tip gets clipped, and the other one gets bent over and planted for an MRS site.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 22, 2010)

70 views and no opinions, or experience doing it??? 

Let me put this another way... With Air Root Cloning, the Mother plant *IS* your clone machine... and you don't cut them off until you are 100% sure there are roots and lots of them. That to me sounds like a good deal. Rather than cutting it off, and keeping it on life support for a week or two and probably it will grow roots. 

_And if your counting plants... to stay legal and fuck all _ 1 mother + 6 air root clones = *1 plant* {until you cut the A.R.C.'s off} 1 mother + 100 Air Root sites still equals = *1 plant*
Traditional cloning... 1 mother + 6 clones {regardless of what stage of growth they are in} = 7 plants.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 22, 2010)

That double-dong technique is interesting as fuck, especially because my dear mother is a Saint (actual mother, not a plant, lol), and she wouldn't dream of excelling her legal 12 plant limit (yeah that's right, it's 12 plants here in Cali now.... BE JEALOUS!!) so that would be perfect for her, especially because she could make extra for me without losing some crop. Which is awesome because my mom has some of the best fucking genetics of all of everyone's favorite classics. Now what I am wondering, is let's say we take that air clone and pop him in the dirt, we now have half a branch left on my mom with roots sticking out of it, what if I go ahead and cut that thing off at the other end and double-dong that shit? Waste not, want not. It would probably stress itself to death trying to root from both ends like that, but I reckon it's worth trying.

I think I may start experimenting on her Blueberry and Chem Dawg moms, because they were cut from clones and they just do not do very well from clone, so we are going to grow new mom's from seed. I will post pictures later this week when I get a chance to go up and visit her garden.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 22, 2010)

A relative of mine uses MRS. I've never done it so I have no pictures to show the process. I would actually like to try it for myself a few rounds to see if it's worth while for me. It's nice to see someone making a much less crude reference to the technique instead of 'Double Ended Dildo Technique'. It's also great to see somebody post on the subject.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 23, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> It's nice to see someone making a much less crude reference to the technique instead of 'Double Ended Dildo Technique'. It's also great to see somebody post on the subject.


  That... and I was kinda thinking of going beyond the Dildo Deuce... and all the way to Cinco de Rhizo' 4 MRS sites + traditional root... and one crazy looking bent over plant half LST'ed by mad science.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 23, 2010)

Jozikins said:


> Now what I am wondering, is let's say we take that air clone and pop him in the dirt, we now have half a branch left on my mom with roots sticking out of it, what if I go ahead and cut that thing off at the other end and double-dong that shit? Waste not, want not. It would probably stress itself to death trying to root from both ends like that, but I reckon it's worth trying.


Thats kinda what I was thinking, of having two air root sites about 1/2" apart on the same branch. the one with the tip gets clipped and its a seperate plant, the one still attached to Mom, gets planted.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 23, 2010)

Its been about a week... the test plants in the garden are doing good. Tomato is showing root bumps, and the Amaranth has about 1" long roots. 

I tried it for real on a "Grape Ape", and "Black". {not sure which "Black" exactly the dispenery said it was just "Black" ... no matter I call her "Llorona Negro"} I just tried a single site on one branch. When that one roots, I will do a 2nd. The ARC site with a tip gets clipped and becomes its own plant, the other ARC site gets buried as a MRS. Pics in a week or so when there are some roots to see.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 26, 2010)

This is what I have so far, about 4 days in and no roots yet. I have them supported so they arent all floppy and bent over. 

 I have seen traditional clones look a LOT worse on day 4. Remember.. if it doesnt work for whaever reason, and the wound heals... you still have a branch with a healed over wound. Rather than a scrappy bit of plant to toss in the compost.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 26, 2010)

you just open up a whole new relm to me because i hate having to wait 10-14 days for a good root system to establish. Soon in the future I am definitely going to try this out and report in. Hope to see more pics!


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 26, 2010)

It might still take 10-14 days.... BUT you don't clip it off until you like the root system.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 30, 2010)

Update... I am not entirely happy with Root Riot cubes for this application. I peeked, and saw root bumps but no roots yet. The tips on the branch past the ARC site are still very much alive. 

What I did was 're-fuckulate' the technique and started a new site...... I re-clonex'ed the sites, then wrapped gauze around it. After a couple wraps, I sprinkled FF Happy Frog soil on the gauze keeping an even layer best I can, a few wraps around with that... then moistened it with a mild solution containing fulvic /humic acid, GA3 & Brassilanoid. [ A little something to get and keep roots interested in that area], then a wrap with a strip of cut-off panty hose. and sort of twisty end closure with velcro plant tie. 

The panty hose should block most light, and is soft so I can feel it for moisture content and either mist the site or peel away the panty hose layer, and "inject" water in there to keep it moist as needed. 

The sites are wide enough, that once roots establish... I should be able to cut the site down the middle giving me both a clone, and an MRS site. 

Anyone else that is trying an ARC, or MRS feel free to post your thoughts, experiments, results pictures etc.


----------



## mrboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Very interesting, I really like the idea of air cloning. I'm subbed to this thread to see how your experiments go. I'll try it my self some time soon. I am currently switching up my strains, just started germinating some seeds yesterday, so it will be a while till they are big enough. I will keep you posted. 
The technique is also called air-layering if anybody wants to do some more research about it.


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Aug 31, 2010)

heyy dinosour,
iv experiemnted with MRS for some months now. after discussing it in the OFFICIAL GHETTO GROWERS GROUP, with a fellow grower hear on RIU. iv tried it on 3 plants, one using a "main" top of a topped plant as the rooting branch, another just a small shoot from the base of the plant, and the other a shoot from high up on the plant off a side branch. didnt see any differernce in rooting time, or final yeilds/potency when using diffrent parts of the plant to root. 
one thing i havent seen you mention tho, is the amount of nutes you use after the second (or 5th in other cases) root site takes off, you must only use 1/2 strenght nutes or you will run into massive lockouts. AMiNORML and i discussed this a few months back, and belive the extra roots extract MUCH more unused nutes from the soil, thus saving us cash, and also not running into defficiences durring flowering(not much yellowing or dieing like normal)
with all my MRS plant the yeilds were incredibly more then my other plants, but didnt see as great of quality at the end-product. and have found seeds in 2 of them. 
my old computer crashed, so i dont have pics ATM... but i am on the hunt for the original posts with the pics. 

verry interesting thread though. deffinatly will be reading and stopping by often! =]
peace


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Aug 31, 2010)

* How to mrs a plant *
OK guys just in case you are new or have absolutely no clue what im talking about im gonna toss this one out there for the people in the cheap seats...

you keep hearing me and JumboSwisher talking about MRSing a plant and how it increases yield.. here is the basics...the only catch is you have to know how to clone a little (don't really have to be good at it really) and you have to have the guts to cut up your plant (not really cut it up but you will get the gist shortly)

MRS stands for Multiple Rooting Sites

you will be basically creating a entirely stand alone rooting structure and feeding system for your plant which will supplement the plant in such a way as to allow it to constantly run with its nutrient uptake going full throttle 24/7 (this will also help with the metabolizing of micro nutes and allow more of them to enter the system also just by design)

all you have to do is break out your rooting hormone and your scissors and pick a bottom branch that is nice and fat and low hanging ... something that would normally make a killer clone

now we are going to sacrifice this future monster clone for the sake of the plant..

you take this branch and instead of clipping a few nodes back and then using it to clone ...you cut off the end of it creating the same 45 degree angle you would normally make on a clone and scar it the same as a clone also... just like its the end of a clone getting ready to put it in your clone box or growing medium

you will now have a branch with a clone end sticking out where the bud site would normally be...
now the same as cloning you need to wet it and dip it in rooting hormone ( powder .. gel ... whatever)
and you will want to take this butchered branch and put it at least a inch into the soil below the plant bending it down into the dirt and making sure it wont pop back out again

what you have just done was make a alternate rooting site for the plant and as soon as it takes hold in about a week or 10 days you will see a sudden burst of vigor out of your plant and you will want to cut your nutes back to half strength

this is the only drawback and one of the major money savers for the high priced nutrient buying crowd out there...

with twice the rooting zone now occupying the pot it is utilizing more of the soil mass and also pulling out locked out nutrients the original root structure couldn't hope of getting so it will fill the plants gas tanks up pretty quickly and will also utilize the new incoming nutrients on a much more efficient scale which makes for less nutes left in the soil ... less nutes needed to maintain the plant at peek... and a plant that is getting just as much as it can handle on a full time basis increasing yield to huge potential...

all i can say is try it ... buy all means prove me wrong if you can... i have been using this technique for about 2 years now since i thought it up in a stoned stupor one night while taking clones and it has not failed me yet 

Peace ... Out !!  

-----This was typed by AMiNORML, and posted in the ghetto growers group---​


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 1, 2010)

I should have mentioned these special air layering pots before... *>>>* http://www.leevalley.com/us/garden/page.aspx?c=&p=46938&cat=2,47236 *<<<* I just wish they had a next size down smaller... now if the egg crate looking Air Pot people came up with a super mini-me model for air layering .... that would be fucking awesome.


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Sep 2, 2010)

damn those are pretty cool! haha
deffinatly would make a killing$$$ off the MMJ crowd with a smaller sized pot


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 8, 2010)

For anyone following this.... Its not going so good so far. All the sites were starting to get root bumps. Maybe I didnt keep the sites moist enough, I dunno. I chopped two of them and did traditional clones. 

My Air Layering pots will be here soon, and I will try it that way. I am not giving up on this. 

I also bent a couple small bottom branches over, cut the tip off etc. clonexe'd it, put it in a root cube and buried it for MRS sites.


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Sep 8, 2010)

yea, i found with the 3 strains im working with that some plants tend to like it MUCH more then others. my NL#5 WILL NOT root at seperate sites... but the SSH roots withing 3-8 days. keep at it man


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 9, 2010)

How you likin' those air pots?


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 9, 2010)

They are in the mail.. wont get them for a few days. Will post results after a week into trying them.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 16, 2010)

I got the rooter pots and they are quite large... For a Main Stem, say if you were going to top it anyway... it may be perfect. 

Compared to standard environmentally friendly styrofoam cup. 



That side branch is one I previously experimented with, and had not yet grown roots. I screwed with it some more.. re-scarred, re-clonex'ed and installed rooter pot.. it started to wilt [too much stress and re-fuckulating I reckon] so I clipped it off, and will see if it roots. Soon, I will install one of these monsters on one of my plants. 

***_dont whine like a bitch about the styrofoam cup... styrofoam takes less energy and resources to make compared to petrochemical coated paper.. hence the environmentally friendly choice!! my hardcore right wing source for that factiod is the HARVARD Lunchroom. Hopefully weed growers rocking coal fired electric lighting, and anti-Gore CO2 enrichment systems don't go all green police on me for one stryo cup.... _


----------



## mrboots (Sep 16, 2010)

Styrofoam cups keep your soda cold and your coffee hot too! To bad nobody serves either in them in styrofoam cups any more. Keep up the cool experiments.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Sep 16, 2010)

so let me get this straight. the only point of this is to reduce the number of "plants" you have in your room for legality reasons? This technique seems difficult and outlandish for minor benefit. Maybe thats why the interest is minute? As if the A.L.E. is coming into MMJ cardholders houses with guns and counting peoples plants and shit. IT aint happening.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 16, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> so let me get this straight. the only point of this is to reduce the number of "plants" you have in your room for legality reasons? This technique seems difficult and outlandish for minor benefit. Maybe thats why the interest is minute? .


It is a technique for cloning. Not necessarily better, worse or more technical. Plant count is just a side effect worth noting. And there is nothing particularly new about the technique, the "regular" plant growers have been doing it for years. 

The benefit is that you do not chop off the branch until a root system is established. It may be the BEST way to clone larger branches... those that are big enough for the rooter pot.. like a main stem that is going to be topped anyway. If roots dont take, the wound heals and if you dont screw with that section of wounded branch again [like i did] you still get to keep that branch. For people that have managed to chop up a plant and have low to zero success with the clones... this technique would obviously be appealing. 

So far the techniques I tried were not the best, and I had difficulty keeping the site and planting media moist. 

The whole point of this thread is for people to try it, and report back what worked and what didnt and share that info.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 17, 2010)

I checked on one of my plants, and the MRS thang is taking effect. Its a _rhizome a' deuce!!!_ There are roots. I unwrapped it from the rooter cube it was in, re-planted it ... and I aint looking again until after its harvested. No pics._ Its not like you haven't seen what roots like_. The stem above ground is kinda fat, and bulged out like... which may be an indicator that tells you its rooting, without having to dig it up, look at it and otherwise screw with it.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Oct 7, 2010)

Update.... The rooter pot would work much better on a main stem that is fairly woody. Filled with moist soil... it weighs about a lb. I supported it as best I could. After a couple weeks, I opened it up to look for roots. The spot where I injured the stem, has jerked around, twisted and so forth and was about to separate.... So I clipped it off. There were serious bumps where roots will grow eventually... so i rep-potted it in an airpot. It is still alive, and not too droopy after 1 week. So it will hopefully live. 

The multiple roots... All these sites have roots. The one that is swelled up and fat, has more root action. 




IF anyone else watching this thread has experiments, and techniques to share ... feel free to chime in and show us what you have going.


----------



## mrboots (Oct 11, 2010)

I found this video on another thread and figured i would re-post it here. It's in spainish, but you can get the idea.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkNN6Ar5pYo


----------



## Vento (Oct 11, 2010)

i <3 this idea and will be giving it a try and looking for ways to make it better


----------



## mistioud (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried to do this MRS technique into another pot? or grow the MRS hydroponically while keeping the main roots in soil?


----------



## blower (Oct 18, 2010)

yes those airpots are the shit.... they work even better outdoors....
but what about some doing this trial??>> a low and wide huge tupperware container with the inside lined with airpot material then soil would go in with about two plants per tupperware.?


----------



## bird mcbride (Oct 18, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> MRS and Air Root Propagation are both inter-related and conjoined topics.
> 
> Quite frankly, I am surprised to see little discussion of MRS, and Air Root cloning. I would like to discuss, see pictures of the supposed techniques in real life, hear anecdotal evidence... and of course, more discussion.
> 
> ...


They root in the wild while the branch is still attached to the mom. They send out ground level(vine like) runners to do this.


----------



## FenertyRoad (Apr 22, 2011)

way to throw your mom under the bus


----------



## krok (Apr 23, 2011)

Are you discussing two different things, or am I just confused? 

Or are you talking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkNN6Ar5pYo (youtube) 

I like that video, will try that method.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm planning on trying the MRS thing on an outdoor plant. I have a bagseed plant I've been beating up for 2 months now- topping/lst/suppercropping- she measures about 8" wide by 6" tall with 7 tops,and a thick ass main stem- kinda bonsai. I'm going to put her out in appx 3weeks, let her veg for 2-3 weeks then pick the weakest top to root- I think it might be more beneficial to an outdoor plant,especially one that can't be visited frequently. We'll see what happens and I'll be posting updates.


----------



## benjamin alexander (Aug 4, 2011)

This technique is used in bonsai all the time to create nebari and ishitsuki with the lowest branches or to start a bonsai with a full sized bush with a long trunk, split a pot in half, scarify the trunk just below the foliage level, treat with cloning gel, tape the pot over the trunk and fill with medium of choice, 2-3 weeks later you cut the trunk under the pot and repot, creating a very squat bush that can be cut back to create perspective. I've used mrs and air layering with mj and many other species with success, the secret is taking off just enough around the trunk, don't go too deep but make it as long as possibe, find a very small pot or plastic container- i use small sauce or dip storers wrapped in tape to lightproof- with a small grodan cube soaked in aps, i water with a dropper about 3mls every 3-4 days with aps. Takes anywhere between 7-20 days so cloning can be faster depending on vigour of strain and nutes used, i found feeding mom with rhizotonic during the process help a lot. One thing i will say is the root systems off the air layered clones are much larger than traditional clones and done correctly they never go through much shock or stop growing. I use about 70% nute strength with up to 4 mrs sites, less the more sites you have, true they take up more with mrs but they grow like mad so they need it to, i water to runoff and flush if the ph or ppm of my runoff shows trouble and haven't had any lockout yet. Keep it up man, once you get the technique down it becomes a much easier way to clone, no seperate areas, lights etc


----------



## medicolas (Aug 7, 2011)

mrboots said:


> Styrofoam cups keep your soda cold and your coffee hot too! To bad nobody serves either in them in styrofoam cups any more. Keep up the cool experiments.


I built a 6200 sq. ft home out of Styrofoam and concrete blocks! The Amvic block system. All open cell spray foam min. 5.5" deep. Average electric bill over 4 years was $178 per month... Total electric home with the thermostat on 68 24/7. Styrofoam rocks! Livin in the south even!


----------

